

Duckweed: Simple, performant metrics - ayu
http://exchange.causes.com/2011/12/causes-tech-introducing-duckweed/

======
shtylman
Awesome! Just like something I started making:
<https://github.com/shtylman/grafik> My goal was to also provide a basic front
end interface to view your data as well. Are you thinking to do the same? I
didn't notice it in the repo but don't know ruby layout too much :)

